# Annual exam & cervical polyp



## dardegirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Can anyone out there tell me how they would code the following scenario:
Woman presents to the office for her annual exam. While doing the pap the provider finds a cerivcal polyp and removes it. How would you code this?


----------



## carafry (Mar 19, 2008)

*px w/polyp*

Use the appropriate preventive visit code with a modifier -25 appended and the V72.31 diagnosis followed by 57500 (local excision of cervical lesion) with 622.7 polyp of cvx.


----------



## dardegirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Much Mahalo (Thanks!)


----------



## heathergirl (Mar 24, 2008)

*question*

How was the polyp removed and was it sent for biopsy?


----------



## carafry (Mar 25, 2008)

*a good point*

A good point by heathergirl.  What code would you use if not sent for bx?  The only other possibility I was able to come up with would be to use the 11440 series of codes.  I couldn't find anything relating to different methods of removal (only found different methods for destruction of lesion).  Is there something else in the gyne codes that could be used?


----------



## carafry (Mar 26, 2008)

*regarding my last post*

I was thinking about this and I re-read the code descriptor for the code I originally suggested, 57500.  It does not matter if a biopsy was sent.  The code states "biopsy of cervix, single or multiple, _or local excision of lesion_, with or without fulguration".  There also is no mention of method, I believe because it is an excision, which assumes complete removal with a sharp blade as opposed to destruction which could be done by any number of methods.  So I'm sticking by my first answer of preventive + 57500.  Just figured I'd follow up on it.


----------



## kbarron (Mar 26, 2008)

*Polyp*

Would you wait for the path report to come back before coding and billing?


----------



## Lorisvg (Jul 2, 2008)

What if the polyp was twisted off, and not cut off?


----------

